# Pine Electronics



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Just picked up a little canadian made Pine amp. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Dustman,

Check out this link for some info:

http://www.pepcotubeamp.co.cc/

Jamrod


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I am going to pick one of these up tonight. Do you have pictures of yours? I'll post pics of mine after I get it. Its not labelled but its got the Pepco LR # on it.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll try and post pics. Not sure how, these computer things confuse me sometimes.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

a few of us here have pine amps- theres actually several threads on them.
if youd like, pm me, and ill post your pics for you-
try this thread-
http://www.guitarscanada.com/admin-announcements/613-posting-pictures.html

heres my pine "paul" amp


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

I think I've figured it out!!
http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l610/dustman10/


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

My amp doesn't say Paul on it anywhere, but any pics I've seen look the same. Has anyone upgraded their speaker? Mine(speaker) seems to break up pretty bad, the tubes on the otherhand seem to break up pretty good. I'd like to hear it through a better speaker! I thought about ordering an 8" wgs speaker, but also considered a 10" and modding the panel it sits in- there looks to be lots of room.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Dustman said:


> My amp doesn't say Paul on it anywhere, but any pics I've seen look the same. Has anyone upgraded their speaker? Mine(speaker) seems to break up pretty bad, the tubes on the otherhand seem to break up pretty good. I'd like to hear it through a better speaker! I thought about ordering an 8" wgs speaker, but also considered a 10" and modding the panel it sits in- there looks to be lots of room.


There's a vintage 8" Wharfedale British made alnico speaker on E-Bay located here in Moose Jaw (no affiliation) . At this price, this would make a kick-ass guitar speaker for a vintage tube amp. I bought two like it in the 12" size from a vintage Vox amp collector in Florida. I had them rebuilt with Jensen cones and Sheffield voice coils by a local rebuilder who specializes in old Jensens and they have excellent vintage alnico tone on the cheap. At this price, you'll get your money back if you decide to sell later, even if it's to an audiophile for some kind of project or another.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/WHARFEDALE-8-vintage-speaker-Vox-Amp-/180653839971?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item2a0fced663


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks gtone, for the heads up, but I believe I need an 8ohm speaker. I'm gonna go look right now though!


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

So the only markings I can see on the speaker are 8CCS8 and DW18. Those are both kinda smudged the second one could be OWI8??? Anyone got a clue- I certainly don't...at least that's what my wife keeps telling me!


----------



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2010)

Dustman said:


> So the only markings I can see on the speaker are 8CCS8 and DW18. Those are both kinda smudged the second one could be OWI8??? Anyone got a clue- I certainly don't...at least that's what my wife keeps telling me!


The marking is DW18 and made by RSC (Radio Speakers of Canada) and endorsed/affiliated or sometimes stamped as Jensen. This one marked as DW14. I have seen DW8 too. Not sure what that means.

























Here's a dual 8" PINE:

































A collection of (some) of my amps. Can't see the forest for the PINES...haha!


----------



## thetaylorofuoft (Aug 7, 2012)

*I just bought this exact amp, except yours is perfectct*



Dustman said:


> I think I've figured it out!!
> Pictures by dustman10 - Photobucket


Hi Dustman, I just bought what I beleive to be the same model, it looks identical but mine only says made in Canada but has all the corresponding numbers and two knobs on top. Someone else had the worst cover on the front so I proceed to scrape it off and than proceed to scrape right into the speaker and tear it!. I was without words. I wanted to know how you like your amp and if you or any of the other members could suggest a remedy for this small tear or a comparable speaker to replace it with?


Thanks a lot,

Jess


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Jess. 
Welcome to the forum ! 
ENJOY all that this great forum has to offer..... and post often.

Does your amp have an 8" or 10" speaker?

Eminence has several 10" speakers that could be suitable and can be ordered within Ontario.

Cheers

Dave


----------

